# 2014 Diesel Transmission - Leak



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Purchased in 2015 and now has 92K - At 30K, had transmission driver side shaft connected to tranny o-ring went bad and leaked, it was under warranty. I asked to have passenger side replaced too but dealership said no cuz its no leak. NOW passenger side started to leak. When its COLD, no leak. When its HOT, it leaks. Its stupid for not having dipstick as I am not sure how much fluid has leaked out. Now I may ended up paying for having it replaced in which should have replaced same time at the dealership earlier. I searched in this site of thread on replacing the o ring on tranny but could not find it so I decided to post it and help if anyone is more experience than I do. Much appreciated.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

You mean the oil seal for the drive shaft, correct? I'd be surprised if it was a mear O-ring on a rotating shaft like that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it is leaking now, you might still be able to get it replaced under the mileage-portion of the powertrain warranty since you brought it up earlier. Sometimes it'll get honored because of the previous documentation, or if the warranty is close enough, even if expired.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I had my drive shafts replaced under warranty and it took them 3 attempts to get the shaft seal to not leak. They must be super sensitive.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Update: I made an appt for service to have the passenger side shaft seal to be replaced for 190 dollars. Not bad. I thought it would be over $300. I rather to leave this to professional cuz if they screw up they have to replace it again. Also make sure they check the level to be full. I might have lost between half quart to one quart. Unbelievable still no dipstick. My wife's charger does not have dipstick while my Avalanche still has dipstick.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's how it works these days, and how they get away with "lifetime" fills. Obviously, they're not lifetime, but it does last longer, since it isn't exposed to air like the dipstick allows.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Does computer tell you if you are on low fluid in transmission?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Seems like it'd be a handy feature if it did, no? It doesn't, but it'd be nice, haha.


----------

